# Curious: what internet do you use?



## ZentratheFox (Dec 16, 2008)

So I got to thinking... what type of internet do you use? And in what general area are you located? 

I have...
Verizon FIOS 20Mbps up/20Mbps down
in North Texas

And yeah, FIOS is win.


----------



## Pi (Dec 16, 2008)

300 bps dialup via SLIP to UUnet.


----------



## X (Dec 16, 2008)

I have FIOS, way better than comcast ever was.


----------



## Archibald Ironfist (Dec 16, 2008)

Hughsnet Satellite.


(It's awful.  Worse than comcast.  Even worse than dialup!)


----------



## net-cat (Dec 16, 2008)

Comcast.

Too far away for DSL, FiOS not available yet in my part of Baltimore. (Funny, because my friend who live about a mile from me has it...)


----------



## Nanakisan (Dec 16, 2008)

same as net-cat above me

we have comcasts full package of tv,phone,internet

me i'm on a 54kbps wireless G connection to the router in my house.
so alls happy.
till the router crashes


----------



## electmeking (Dec 16, 2008)

net-cat said:


> Comcast.
> 
> Too far away for DSL, FiOS not available yet



I feel your pain.


----------



## Runefox (Dec 17, 2008)

Rogers Hi-Speed Extreme / DOCSIS cable. 10mbps down/ 1mbps up, 95GiB/mo cap.

In Eastern Newfoundland (... In Eastern Canada)


----------



## Neybulot (Dec 17, 2008)

ZentratheFox said:


> I have...
> Verizon FIOS 20Mbps up/20Mbps down
> in North Texas
> 
> And yeah, FIOS is win.



Yes. Except I have 20 down/5 up.


----------



## mapdark (Dec 17, 2008)

I use pretty much the same internet as the rest of the planet


----------



## lilEmber (Dec 17, 2008)

Runefox said:


> Rogers Hi-Speed Extreme / DOCSIS cable. 10mbps down/ 1mbps up, 95GiB/mo cap.
> 
> In Eastern Newfoundland (... In Eastern Canada)



This.


----------



## LizardKing (Dec 17, 2008)

ZentratheFox said:


> what type of internet do you use?



You know that cool one that like, sends stuff? And you can look at porn? And type things?

Yeah. That one.


----------



## CyberFoxx (Dec 17, 2008)

Rogers Hi-Speed Express/DOCSIS. 8Mbit down, and, um, I think it's up to 512Kbit or 896Kbit upload now. They keep bumping the upload speed on an almost monthly basis, hard to keep track of it. And I find it's so easy to keep within the 60GB/month cap. Southern Ontario.


----------



## Eevee (Dec 17, 2008)

I skip the middleman and plug my dick right into the coax port on the wall.


----------



## Art Vulpine (Dec 17, 2008)

I use Frontier DSL.


----------



## SnowFox (Dec 17, 2008)

I have blueyonder.co.uk. It's supposed to be a 10meg connection but I've never got above ~300kBps download and 30kBps upload.



Pi said:


> 300 bps dialup via SLIP to UUnet.



I think I just worked out how you found my hidden pixel back in September. You must have images disabled right?



Eevee said:


> I skip the middleman and plug my dick right into the coax port on the wall.



Hey you have the same fetish as me! got pix?


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 17, 2008)

sky broadband 16meg ... lol i wish.


----------



## CaptainCool (Dec 17, 2008)

DSL, ISP is the german telekom.
i have 16 mbit down- and 1 mbit upload


----------



## Pi (Dec 17, 2008)

man, the USA is seriously an internet backwater.


----------



## DragonKid (Dec 19, 2008)

I use the ISP I work for: Hartington Telecommunications
Up to: 28 Mbps down/1 Mbps up over a DSL connection (actually getting 14 Mbps down/1 Mbps up)

I'm in Northeastern Nebraska and I'm 3 blocks from the CO.


----------



## Tomtenizze (Dec 20, 2008)

ISP: Telia (HP / Wiki)
Speed (Down/up):  24Mbps/2.5Mbps ADSL (Actuall speed: 13Mbps / 1.8Mbps)
Location: West coast of Sweden


----------



## Xenofur (Dec 21, 2008)

Bicycle. I have a shop generate a diff of the internet every week and apply it to my local storage.


----------



## Shadow_Wolf (Dec 21, 2008)

Read down


----------



## Shadow_Wolf (Dec 21, 2008)

56.6 dial up download speed 45.234kbps and upload is 3.56kbps quite good and im in south australian outback

Dodo Dialup


----------



## Archibald Ironfist (Dec 21, 2008)

3.56kbps is not good upload for dialup, no.

At 45k down, it should be between 20-25k.


----------



## indrora (Dec 23, 2008)

Well, after pissing on my ISP for a while...
$40 a month for 1.5 mbit down, 530 up. Used to get 150kb down, 39 up. Assholes decided to install a line mux instead of a DSL head in my Demark. Fucknuts. and they thought our phones were the cause...


----------



## Nanakisan (Dec 23, 2008)

hmm

comcunts digital cable internet

no clue on overall speed for the internet on the wired end but my wireless is a solid 54kbps wireless G


----------



## nrr (Dec 24, 2008)

Xenofur said:


> Bicycle. I have a shop generate a diff of the internet every week and apply it to my local storage.



I do this during holidays and during the summer.

During the school year, I take advantage of my university's 19.2kbit/s PEP dialup link to another UUCP host for my Usenet needs.

(Not really.  I steal wireless from my neighbors, and I have a 5Mbit/s partial OC-3 through Charter Telecommunications Corp. while at school.)


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 24, 2008)

Current Comcast
Previously Brighthouse
Both-Wireless G 54 mb + 100Mbps Lan


----------



## Tanner (Dec 24, 2008)

Hughsnet.  It's pretty cool (unless you download to much and then it gets slow.  However you can download all  you want between 3:00-5:00am.)


----------



## PriestRevan (Dec 24, 2008)

COX digital cable (which hooks up high speed internet, telephone, and tv).

While I'm at school, I'm using NAU's high speed internet servers (they're not super fast, but they get the job done much better than dial-up).


----------



## ZentratheFox (Dec 25, 2008)

Currently using AT&T 3G through my HTC Kaiser and a USB cable. Compared to FIOS.... ouch. 1.2Mbps down... and I'm scared to test my upload speed.


----------

